# Bergwerk Pfadfinder zu verkaufen!!!



## sebi-online88 (29. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe hier mein Team-Bike (Pfadfinder) ca 4 Mon. gefahren zu verkaufen.
Da mein Vertrag bei Bergwerk dieses Jahr ein Ende hat und ich den Keller ohne hin mit Bikes voll habe, würde ich mich zu einem fairen Preis von diesem geilen Teil trennen. Hatte mir das Teil mehr zum prolen aufgebaut und bin sehr wenig gefahren. Der Preis ist  2400,00 VHB

Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Gr. M Braun/Beige

Gabel: Manitou Black Elite 120mm

Steuersatz: Acros AH 06 Team

Dämpfer: Manitou QR

Laufräder: DT 240/ Mavic 321/ DT Competion 2x1,8

Reifen: Maxxis High Roller (Dual Ply)

Bremsen: Magura Louise 04

Schaltkomponenten: Shimano XT 2003 (stabiler als 04)

Kassette: Sram 7.0

Kette: XT Shimano

Lenker: Answer Pro Taper (680mm)

Vorbau: Syntace Superforce

Sattel/Stütze: Flite mit Thomsen 31,6mm (keine Hülse die knackt)

Bei Interesse bitte Nachricht Pm an mich.

Gruß
Sebastian

P.S. Bilder folgen...


----------



## sebi-online88 (30. September 2004)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder. Sind nicht gerade toll, weil meine Cam defekt ist und ich auf das gute Aldi-Produkt zurück greifen musste. Ich hoffe man sieht trotzdem was. Ach ja zur Not würde ich auch nur den Rahmen verkaufen wenn einer total Interesse daran hätte. Und wie gesagt: Der Preis ist Verhandlungssache!!!!

P.S. auf Wunsch kann ich dem Glücklichen den Rahmen auch in Wunschfarbe Pulver lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faunus (30. September 2004)

Was verlangst Du für den Rahmen einzeln?
Und was für die Pulverung?


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. Oktober 2004)

Ach ja was ich vergessen habe zu sagen: Der Rahmen ist mit Garantie!!!


----------



## (Nordlicht) (22. Oktober 2004)

Gewicht?


----------



## sebi-online88 (22. Oktober 2004)

mit normalen Reifen 13,9kg


----------

